# Clumpy Poop



## anythingbutsandy (Jun 5, 2010)

One of my two goats is having clumpy poop instead of normal pellets.  It looks like a small ball of poop bigger than the size of an extra-large marble but smaller than a golf ball.  

My bottle baby is 9 weeks old and for the last week I've cut her morning & evening bottle in half.  The other one is a little over a year old I think -- that's what I was told when I got her.  

They're both eating their grain well and they get to browse on vegetation daily.  I've tried giving them hay but they have absolutely no interest in it.

I haven't figured out which one of them it is, but it's only one of them because I'm still seeing normal poop pellets in their pen.

Any ideas, suggestions or help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 5, 2010)

I would get fecal samples from both goats and have the fecals tested. Then worm appropriately.

Even if they aren't eating the hay, I would keep some out for them. They are probably getting enough browse that they aren't interested in the hay but always good to have out.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, having a fecal done at the vet's is worthwhile.  It can be determined if they have worms, and what kind of worm it is so the goat can be properly dewormed.

Also, sometimes they need a little Probios, which is like yogurt for humans.  You can get it at a Tractor Supply or local feed store.

DonnaBelle


----------



## goatlady81 (Jun 8, 2010)

Just wondering, mine pooped today and it was the pellets but all clumped together...should I be worried?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 8, 2010)

It sure doesn't hurt to have a fecal done. No one can really know for sure. The goat may have been a little sick or just had an abnormal poop for a day. Who knows but a fecal test will tell you for sure.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 8, 2010)

One of my new ones is doing it too. I am hoping it was the stress of the move and new surroundings. I should have a fecal checked though.


----------

